

Ask Me Anything: Dynamic Memory Networks for Natural Language Processing - evc123
http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.07285

======
captaindiego
That was quite interesting to read through. What with the hype about all
things deep learning at the moment, it's good to see alternate approaches like
this as well.

------
samsaga2
It would be awesome a section like this on Hacker News. Something like Reddit.

